# Which one would you choose?



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Obviously we're all animal lovers here. If you could have one type of animal to share your life with that you wouldn't normally have what would you choose? Forget cost of feeding specialized diets, cages, fences, permits etc...this is your fantasy pet - and this one loves you so you wouldn't get eaten alive  (okay...unicorns don't count lol) Try to just pick one ( I know it's hard lol)

I think I'd have to pick a *platypus*




and I'd remodel my living room so there was a big natural looking pool right in the center so when we watch TV in the evenings our platys could go swimming


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 29, 2012)

They are so cute! I have to say I have always thought pygmy marmosets and capuchins were adoreable.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> They are CUTE!! Made me smile looking at them..
> 
> I just love cuddling with my little Pomeranian - Teddy Bear


Oh aren't they...reminds you not to take life so seriously lol

You're a lucky lady. You already have your dream pet



Got a picture?


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Carolyn R said:


> They are so cute! I have to say I have always thought pygmy marmosets and capuchins were adoreable.


Oh my gosh !!! I had no idea they were so small !!!!



You could get 10 and wear them as rings lol


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Little monkeys are cute too!
> 
> This pic of Teddy Bear is a few years old but he is just about the same.. perhaps a bit more fluffy.. he is only 6.5 lbs.


Oh I LOVE his face mask. He looks like a little Arctic fox


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 29, 2012)

I always wanted a mini wallibe


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> I always wanted a mini wallibe


oh yeah ... with a pouch sitter too


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 29, 2012)

ozymandias said:


> Oh my gosh !!! I had no idea they were so small !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You could get 10 and wear them as rings lol


Speaking of rings, I remember seeing these little gems in the Philly Zoo, of course they are kept in a glass enclosure, bars wouldn't hold these guys. They came right up to the glass and were bobbing and weaving and following my movements. They liked the shiney ring and watch I had. I took them off and dangled them across the front of the enclosure and they followed them like a cat with string. I bet they are like ferrits, hoarding little treasures under beds and in closets (had a ferrit when I was younger, would steel any jewely she could get ahold of).


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Cute factor A+ is right! Can you imagine those little monkeys...you could have an entire tribe (or whatever monkey groups are called) and grow a nice indoor tree in a pot where they could live





ML...I've designed it already lol...I don't want the pool this rectangular it needs to be more naturalized with shape to it but I do think they'd have fun on the slide...maybe I can teach them to go "weeeeee" like that little piggy on the Geico ads










Not sure where the TV would go!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw someone in the vet's office the other day with a teeny, tiny hedgehog sticking out of their pocket. It was so adorable. For one moment, I thought it would be wonderful to have one. Gee, I love the platypus and the mini wallabee idea too but for now I'll stick with my beloved horses and dogs, ornery roosters, beautiful peacocks and messy geese.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well actually, we used to have peacocks, even still to this day have a copala in the barn, but alas, the property was sold next to us, and someone put out mouse/rat posion. So now no more peacocks.

If I could have an expensive habitate built, inside of course, I'd love to have otters! They are so playful! I could watch them all day!

Oh, and the little tiny monkeys are way too cute!


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

It must be a girlie thing because so far everyone who responded is female and chose cute pets. I'm on another MB totally overrun by guys and someone asked a similar question a few months back...all of them, without exception, wanted lions and tigers and wolves and sharks and poisonous snakes etc. All the manly munch on yer bones type of critters lol.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

A Koala Bear.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> A Koala Bear.


oh PLUS 1 !!!!! I think a few of us need a trip to Oz


----------



## chandab (Aug 29, 2012)

Sterling said:


> A Koala Bear.


Me, too.

Like the tiny little "monkey" too.

Not so exotic, but since hubby says no: I'd like a mini donkey (well he might say yes to this), an alpaca and maybe a couple cute little goats.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 29, 2012)

I have mini donkeys and they are cute!




I recently had a close encounter with a bear and it wasn't so cute but now a moose... If one happens to wander by I'd love to have it stay awhile. No snakes though. And Ozy, I want your pool for me!!!!! I'd love to swim with otters and dolphins.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> I have mini donkeys and they are cute!
> 
> View attachment 11040
> 
> ...


You want a Moose ...that's cool !!!! Oh yeah, make it saltwater and put dolphins in it


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

If all the logistics were a non issue, I'd love to have elephants. I love how smart they are, and how emotional. My all time favorite wild animals.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 29, 2012)

Jill, LOVE that photo! I want one too!


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG !!! Now THAT's a cute baby. There's a refuge for these little babies after their momma's get killed for their ivory. It takes them a very long time to get over it. They are unbelievably social.

As a side note though...when I worked at the zoo as a volunteer I noticed the elephant keepers had a smell about them that you'd never forget...an Elly in musk is not a very delightful fragrance (unless you're Mrs. Nelly I guess lol)


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Jill, LOVE that photo! I want one too!


I've seen footage of the babies and just think they are the cutest thing on the planet! And videos of elephants reunited with one another, embracing their old friends with their trunks, etc. Just such DEPTH to their minds and their bonds to each other.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd like this little fella along with the baby elephants Jill mentioned.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 29, 2012)

Wallaby, hedgehog, and a few others that were mentioned I can see any day of the week.

I really dont know what I would have, but I would give anything to have my riding gelding back.

Okapi are pretty cool as well.


----------



## REO (Aug 30, 2012)

I've wanted a Tiger my whole life.


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd be satisfied with a zebra.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Aug 30, 2012)

A giraffe... and some Otters! I love watching Otters play. I'd have to have that pool for them!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 30, 2012)

Otters if handled are super sweet, but needy


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 30, 2012)

There's a great movie and book about a man who gets a pet otter called "Ring of Bright Water". It's a pretty old movie but it's well worth watching.


----------



## stormy (Aug 30, 2012)

Actually I have always wanted a Musk Ox.....


----------



## mickeymoto (Aug 30, 2012)

_Well I always wanted a monkey,until my daughters friend had one and it was mean as can be and also very very messy! I do bird and dog rescue, and feel that I am living my dream with them, so hard to say. Koala bears are awfully cute and I love prairie dogs_


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 2, 2012)

Since it's a fantasy pet I'd have to say a Giraffe! I know it's not real but the tiny, tiny giraffe on the pillow in those commercials I want!!!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 2, 2012)

I am perfectly happy with my kitties--don't have any desire for anything too exotic ...maybe a skunk, especially a white one.


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 2, 2012)

hmm.. My first thought was Otter... I love how sweet there are and they are just adorable... I also would love a skunk but they are illegal in KS to have as pets (I realize that wouldn't be an issue with a fantasy though)...

But if money/space/temperment were not an issue I would love to have a Rhino... I LOVE going to the zoo to see them! They are my favorite... Especially the babies...


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2012)

You could settle for a zebra, they smell like a skunk........


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 3, 2012)

My college roommate's parents owned exotic animals. They have since gotten out of that and had started doing it as a sort of rescue when they saw the baby tigers being sold at the Amish auctions. But I used to go up and visit them. I cannot describe the thrill of standing by the tiger enclosure and holding your hand flat against the fence and letting them rub their sides up against you and "chuff" - I actually got to pet a tiger!

I also had to help chase a wallaby that got into the wrong enclosure once - they are fast little beggers! They also had wolves, bears, otters, jaguar, camels, zebras, arctic fox and some primates. It was a neat experience to go up there.

Barbara


----------



## Snapple (Sep 21, 2012)

I worked with otters at the zoo...they SMELL. Let's just say, a diet of fish and lots of water makes for some really gross enclosure cleaning. And they have very, very sharp teeth.

What great bird pics! I have an African Grey, they are great birds. Well, he's great when he isn't trying to regurgitate on me. If I could have anything (and have it love me), Id go for a hybrid macaw. They are just so amazing (but so tempermental).


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Raccoons, skunks and an F-1 Savannah Cat are all on my to-own list. I also wouldn't mind having ferrets again. My ex and I had a rescue of sorts, and had about 25-30 at any given time.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 21, 2012)

Snapple said:


> I worked with otters at the zoo...they SMELL. Let's just say, a diet of fish and lots of water makes for some really gross enclosure cleaning. And they have very, very sharp teeth.
> 
> What great bird pics! I have an African Grey, they are great birds. Well, he's great when he isn't trying to regurgitate on me. If I could have anything (and have it love me), Id go for a hybrid macaw. They are just so amazing (but so tempermental).


Thats weird, maybe because they were inclosed and maybe not clean? My aunt has an otter, yes she has sharp teeth but she doesnt really smell. She has a slight scent and oily skin but cant say a smell, at least not one that draws your attention.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 21, 2012)

A black panther with emerald green eyes. I find them beautiful and so majestic.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Ashley said:


> Thats weird, maybe because they were inclosed and maybe not clean? My aunt has an otter, yes she has sharp teeth but she doesnt really smell. She has a slight scent and oily skin but cant say a smell, at least not one that draws your attention.


I'm sure its just like being saying that ferrets stink. My ferrets (even when we had upwards of 30) never smelled. Most people who came over were amazed that you couldn't smell them. Bedding washed a couple times a week and litterboxes cleaned twice a day. Ferrets almost never got baths. If you held one up to your nose you could smell them, but I don't think that they stink. Its like horses, they have a wonderful smell


----------

